# Twilight Hack 0.1alpha3



## Logan_ (Mar 14, 2008)

*0.1alpha3 Changlog*

```
Front SD slot is now supported; SDGecko slot support has been removed.
FAT16 is now supported; you should save your ELF executable on your SD card as "boot.elf".
RZDJ is now supported
Added support for Geckoloader stub: If you have a USBGecko installed and have already run the Geckoloader program to install into flash, then the Twilight Hack will try to load that stub if it does not detect an SD card.
```

*0.1alpha3a Changlog*

```
Correctly loads geckoloader code from USBGecko flash
```

old version
new Download link - Twilight Hack 0.1alpha3a - w/usbgecko fix


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 14, 2008)

all right, great news.
Will try tommorow


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

Excelent news! 

And I've just got a Twilight Princess copy!


----------



## fischju (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, I have an original launch-version NTSC TP, a Wii, and an SD card. What can I do with this?


----------



## Logan_ (Mar 14, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Ok, I have an original launch-version NTSC TP, a Wii, and an SD card. What can I do with this?
> you can run Wii homebrew programs (save the Wii homebrew program as boot.elf on the root of the SD card) on a unmodded (or modded) Wii
> 
> from http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Twiligh...51#Installation
> ...


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Mar 14, 2008)

Wait so no need for USBGecko anymore? Testing now!!!


----------



## fischju (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there a wii bootloader for gamecube homebrew?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone else tried this on the 'RVL-RZDE-0A-2 USA' version of Twilight Princess?  Whenever I try to talk to the guy, the game just crashes with a buzzing sound.

EDIT:  I realize what I did.  I copied the wrong file over to my SD card.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 14, 2008)

Whooo! How well does the SNES emu work? I have games I haven't gotten around to playing yet.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Whooo! How well does the SNES emu work? I have games I haven't gotten around to playing yet.



There currently isn't an SNES emulator that has been edited to work on the Wii, only Genesis.  I believe the Genesis one works pretty well.


----------



## science (Mar 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Excelent news!
> 
> And I've just got a Twilight Princess copy!



*burns a copy of TP*


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Mar 14, 2008)

Holy shit it works


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 14, 2008)

So how long until we can play backups off the SD cards?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was able to boot Genesis Plus off the internal SD slot, however, it still currently needs the SD Gecko in the GameCube slot to read ROMs.


----------



## notnarb (Mar 14, 2008)

Why isn't this front page'd yet?


----------



## bubbleboy (Mar 14, 2008)

This is BIG.

Until now you had to have a stupid gecko thing which nobody wanted to buy (legacy GC stuff that will never get used again), now ANYONE with ZTP and an SD card can run homebrew.

Now I hope bushing releases the wiimote driver.. he demonstrated it, it's been coded, why's he not making it public? I know it's his work, just wondering why you wouldn't want to share that with some budding homebrew coders...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Is there a wii bootloader for gamecube homebrew?



No but there is a DOL to ELF converter that works fairly well:
http://www.wiigen.fr/index.php?option=com_...8&Itemid=46 (in French but there is a nice picture saying download or just search for télécharger)
I would start off with stuff in appended mode though as you are likely to run into the same issues as g4jek8j54.


----------



## Talaria (Mar 14, 2008)

Could a indie Wii Freeloader be constructed from this for unmodded consoles? Could some great homebrew emulators arise? Who knows


----------



## kallekall (Mar 14, 2008)

Woho! I been waiting for this for a long time now. Good that I never did buy a Gamecube->SD adapter


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2008)

@Talaria Datel might do something (they have done it plenty of times in the past) and there is a loader (although I am unsure if it is currently geared towards this or not): http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_SDLoader-co...rga-DOL-_972190
Site in Spanish


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Could a indie Wii Freeloader be constructed from this for unmodded consoles? Could some great homebrew emulators arise? Who knows



I was hoping for something like that, also.  At least something that blocks the firmware updates on newer games.  Also, I'm assuming that once they figure out Wi-Fi and everything like that, emulators could be made with online capabilities.


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, the twilight hack has now been made incredibly easy to execute!  Things seem to be developing at quite a pace for wiibrew, really looking forward to some innovative use of the wiimote for homebrew soon...how cool will a proper wii-pong be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Before we know it, we could have a wii-mote controlled version of ScummVM! *Dreams*


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

We still need a library to make Wii homebrew development easier.. all Wii homebrew made till now are just ports of GC homebrew.. :/


----------



## misticknight (Mar 14, 2008)

before i get to excited is there anyway to run genesis/snes roms with the emus provided off the SD card now or is it still necessary for a GCGecko and a modded Wii? either way it's good news seems progress is growing fast on this "hack" but i would love to go chuck some roms on my SD cards now.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm using MCbackup to backup and restore Gamecube saves to SD using SDgecko.

I will try to convert the MCBackup.dol to .elf to see if it still access GC memory card while booting from the front SD slot.

I'm wondering if it will be possible to read/write saves in the front SD slot with a new SDlib.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

misticknight said:
			
		

> before i get to excited is there anyway to run genesis/snes roms with the emus provided off the SD card now or is it still necessary for a GCGecko and a modded Wii? either way it's good news seems progress is growing fast on this "hack" but i would love to go chuck some roms on my SD cards now.



You can load the emulator (I loaded Genesis Plus) through the internal SD slot.  However, I'm assuming you still need an SD Gecko to load the ROMs.  Loading through the internal slot hasn't been added into the emulator yet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2008)

@CockroachMan devkitpro/devkitppc added the wii a couple of weeks back, granted it is not that advanced and I expect we will see a nice bit of fallout like the earlier gba and DS days but it is there.
http://www.devkitpro.org/devkitpro/devkitp...se-14-is-final/


----------



## misticknight (Mar 14, 2008)

ahhh i hope that happens soon, probably not to hard to do if thats the only thing stopping it but then what do i know.

EDIT: so as not to cause any confusion my post was in reply to g4jek8j54


----------



## SkH (Mar 14, 2008)

Wait, so it's need a GameCube controller to control this app?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @CockroachMan devkitpro/devkitppc added the wii a couple of weeks back, granted it is not that advanced and I expect we will see a nice bit of fallout like the earlier gba and DS days but it is there.
> http://www.devkitpro.org/devkitpro/devkitp...se-14-is-final/



Yeah, I saw that.. but it still lacks functions to support the Wii remote, Wifi and stuff like that.. it only allows you to make GC homebrew running on Wii mode.. well.. this whole "Wii homebrew scene' started in less than 2 months, and it already grew a lot, can't wait to see how this will be 6 months from now..


----------



## bnninja (Mar 14, 2008)

so could i use that to load gcos and then gc isos?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 14, 2008)

lol awesome, now they need to put  nice gui or something some sick emus and they i will check it out.


----------



## SkH (Mar 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Wii controller support, etc. and Me too!


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 14, 2008)

Is it currently possible to have more than one elf on the SD-card and to choose which one to load?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 14, 2008)

Now we just need a new SD-Boot version from emu_kidid which supports Wii's internal slot


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 14, 2008)

HOLY F**K! Awesome!

But I don't have Twilight Princess


----------



## MaHe (Mar 14, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> And a MP3 Channel... or even better a Wii MoonShell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minor grammatical problems aside, I'd advise you not to get carried away -- while a lot of this stuff is indeed possible, you don't want to get disappointed if it's never made, huh?


----------



## James B. (Mar 14, 2008)

I would love to see a backup loader  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I know... blah blah... piracy...

I'll go make it myself (might take me a year or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 14, 2008)

can anyone help me, i can't get it to work.
I replaced the save file
i formated my SD card
i put my elf file on the root and renamed it "boot.elf"
i start it all up
and it comes up 

```
FAT_ReadFile(boot.elf) failed with error -1
## No elf image at address 90100000
DOL image detected?
loading binary file...
```

and just stays there.

Can anyone help?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2008)

"## No elf image at address 90100000"
Wow the SD slot is memory mapped by the looks of things.

Did you put it at the address you were supposed to (it was 1000 or something)?
Writeelf should do for windows and the linux command line has the option somewhere.
http://dl.qj.net/WriteELF-v1.0-Wii-Homebre...16031/catid/526


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

For what it's worth, when I loaded Genesis Plus, I didn't format the SD card, all I did was change the Genesis Plus file to "boot.elf".


----------



## SkH (Mar 14, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... oh and yes a backup loader too... (say, when the 128GB SD Cards come out, it would be awesome though...)

I just said the possibilities.


----------



## stingfist (Mar 14, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> MaHe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the usb ports? In wii mode the usb ports are recognized, so when the library is made, maybe when its advanced enough, it might give us the option for Mass Storage via USB


----------



## Maktub (Mar 14, 2008)

The guy who codded this, ddf, is an old friend of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I feel cool cause of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's sending me a free wii soon *flush*


----------



## Harsky (Mar 14, 2008)

How well does the SNES emulator run? Is it the same dol as the one that ran on the Gamecube?


----------



## dreassica (Mar 14, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> MaHe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wii SD slot doesn't support SDHC, so no 128gb  sd cards.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ignoring GC code running via DOL->ELF:
http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Homebrew_apps


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome, i'll try as soon as i get my hands on an sd reader.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 14, 2008)

So any DOL converted to ELF that doesn't work?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still need to have your roms on the USB Gekko though :/

Anyone tried to load roms from the DVD drive!?


----------



## Harsky (Mar 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's not going to be much use


----------



## XeroRestraint (Mar 14, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> You still need ROMs on the Gecko? You gotta be shitting me.




No, where did you get that idea?  If you watch the video again you'll see he is loading the ROMs from the SD card (slot A).  

During the boot up sequence it clearly shows Slot A: SD is detected and slot B: USB Gecko Serial Interface *NOT* detected.  Then once the emu loads it loads Sonic from slot A.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

XeroRestraint said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's referring to the new Twilight Hack, which supports loading from the internal SD slot.  You can load the emulator, Genesis Plus, however, that emulator has not yet been programmed to read ROMs from the built-in slot, and can only read from an SD Gecko.


----------



## SkH (Mar 14, 2008)

stingfist said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, really!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagine a 1 TB HDD eith Full Wii games!!!


----------



## need4speed (Mar 14, 2008)

I've just try the zelda hack on my wii using the wii sd card slot and It works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try the genesis emulator and It works to bad It needs that geko thing to load the roms etc. I hope It will run from the front sd card slot soon I hope.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Mar 14, 2008)

It can't get any easier to use than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Wii scene is kicking ass right now.


----------



## Adan0s (Mar 14, 2008)

bubbleboy said:
			
		

> Now I hope bushing releases the wiimote driver.. he demonstrated it, it's been coded, why's he not making it public? I know it's his work, just wondering why you wouldn't want to share that with some budding homebrew coders...



no, it's not his code and it wasn't coded by team tweezers. 

btw to hell with all you guys that only want a damned iso loader. get to work and buy your games.

btw2 it is possible to create own channels theoretically. they just don't know how to add and code them yet


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 14, 2008)

I just played Tetris lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its so easy


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

Shit.. it's in the media now.. 

http://kotaku.com/367968/wii-now-loading-h...ds-unofficially


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Mar 14, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @CockroachMan devkitpro/devkitppc added the wii a couple of weeks back, granted it is not that advanced and I expect we will see a nice bit of fallout like the earlier gba and DS days but it is there.
> http://www.devkitpro.org/devkitpro/devkitp...se-14-is-final/



Ya... I was excited to see that too. However if you look close at the source code examples. The Wii template is EXACTLY the same as the GC template. Hopefully we will get some Wii specific functions soon, but it's good to see that they will still be updating it.


----------



## Stu L Tissimus (Mar 14, 2008)

To all the people waiting for Wiimote drivers, you're gonna have to wait a bit. The LibOGC guys are going to have to make a full Bluetooth stack for that to happen, which is no small task.


----------



## nando (Mar 14, 2008)

so why does the news say it can do snes? can it or not?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> so why does the news say it can do snes? can it or not?



If someone makes a SNES emulator for it.. then it can..


----------



## Chief_Second (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm buying stocks in SD cards and retail Zelda Wii game. Just a matter of time before this is progressed to something usefull.


----------



## Hammi (Mar 14, 2008)

Adan0s said:
			
		

> btw to hell with all you guys that only want a damned iso loader. get to work and buy your games.



I for one want to be able to play my GC games without having to switch discs all the time. As you know, you can fit a bunch of GC games on a DVD. I like to hope that a lot of people have similar reasons for wanting a back-up loader, and I think you're quite naive for thinking that anyone who has back-up games must be a pirate.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Mar 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If someone can find me the source for the GC xSnes9x, I can probably port it over tonight. I looked all over the place last night, and couldn't find the damn thing. Most of the DL links were broken.


----------



## nando (Mar 14, 2008)

i should of rephrased my question to "DOES IT?" instead of "CAN IT?"

anywho - crimsonitex, is this what you need?

http://www.maturion.de/lantus-x/


----------



## Fat D (Mar 14, 2008)

Stu L Tissimus said:
			
		

> To all the people waiting for Wiimote drivers, you're gonna have to wait a bit. The LibOGC guys are going to have to make a full Bluetooth stack for that to happen, which is no small task.


are you sure it works via bluetooth stack and does not utilize some internal decoder?


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Mar 14, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> i should of rephrased my question to "DOES IT?" instead of "CAN IT?"
> 
> anywho - crimsonitex, is this what you need?
> 
> http://www.maturion.de/lantus-x/



Ya thats it. Thanks! I saw that page last night while i was scanning through, i saw Xbox and moved on, didn't think to scroll down... I'll get to work on it.


----------



## boo_se (Mar 14, 2008)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is already a working emulator if you search right. Snes9xGx.wii_0.01b_DOL.rar


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Mar 14, 2008)

Ahh okay then, guess I don't need to do that. Any other port requests? I need to reacquaint myself with GC/Wii programming, so it would be a good project for me. I don't want to do any original work until the we have wiimote support. Just send me a PM if you have the source of something you would like ported, and I'll look into it.


----------



## nando (Mar 14, 2008)

it feels like xmas today


----------



## Jac834 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a question about the SNES emulator. (and I'm sorry if this is the wrong place)

I renamed the DOL file to ELF (or specifically, boot.elf).  Then, I put that file, along with a few games, onto a SD card, put it in the front slot of the wii, and booted it through the twilight hack.  It shows the opening screen but it doesn't take in any input from either gamecube controllers or the wiimotes.  Is this what happens to everyone, or did I do something incorrectly?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 14, 2008)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Ahh okay then, guess I don't need to do that. Any other port requests? I need to reacquaint myself with GC/Wii programming, so it would be a good project for me. I don't want to do any original work until the we have wiimote support. Just send me a PM if you have the source of something you would like ported, and I'll look into it.



I think that the SNES Wii emulator that was reported on TehSkeen was a misunderstanding.  Someone bumped an old thread, and it was mistaken for working with the Twilight Hack in Wii mode.  According to this site on Wiibrew.org, there is no SNES emulator, and only a Genesis one.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 14, 2008)

Um could someone try porting the snes emulator and also is there a N64 emulator that could be ported?Also you can't use the sd card that's running say the genesis emulator to run the roms right?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn no Snes emulation yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i saw the an article on Engadget and got excited to play Chrono Trigger this weekend


----------



## Wanque (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope someone ports Hitman because I bloody love that game.


----------



## naes (Mar 14, 2008)

All I need is a NES, SNES and N64 emulator and I'm good to go.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah have a go out the SNES one if you like, or try another emu source like finalburn,gens (to add sega cd support), mame, neogeo mvs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots to do when its ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS; Maybe one can rip an neogeo mvs from the metal slug game on wii kinda like those gcube n64 & gba emus. here is a listing of the files structure...


----------



## BHK_Heartless (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on these .pod files?


----------



## Mooglebass (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok so Ive downloaded the genplus, put it on my sd card, it boots up fine, then when i go to load roms. It tells me cannot detect genplus/roms/ I have the folders made like the site said. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 14, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> MaHe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of several dis-jointed ideas.

If I'm not mistaken, SD cards use a serial connection to transfer data (as compared to lets say, parallel)

I don't remember his name, but I remember some dude taking a GBAmp CF and since CF cards are parallel and so are IDE hard drives, he was able to connect a IDE hard drive to his GBAmp.

So would it be possible, that for the sake of wii hombrew development/loaders (jeez am i tired about hearing about loaders) that a SD > SATA adapter would not only be possible, but could work, when/if FAT32 (or another filesystem that supports over 132GB) is supported by a homebrew program?

And a side question: How come it will only load the .elf at a certain position? Why not have a OpenFileDialog type thing?


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 14, 2008)

You still need the gecko adapter in the gamecube memory slot.


----------



## Mooglebass (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah I know, i reread the thread and saw it. But it says i can boot from a dvd? GUess im gonna have to try that lol.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 14, 2008)

Um i think you can but not sure.


----------



## fischju (Mar 14, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.natrium42.com/blog/?p=39


----------



## Fusion (Mar 14, 2008)

Fusion said:
			
		

> Yeah have a go out the SNES one if you like, or try another emu source like finalburn,gens (to add sega cd support), mame, neogeo mvs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tryed to boot the emu.dol renamed to boot.elf but it does nothing via this exploit so who knows it might not be valid or it could be encypted, also tryed the ms5.dol renamed again but still nothing.

If someone wants these 2 files PM & i'll have them out to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe we can do something from this also so might try all our options.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 14, 2008)

Um try converting it to elf with the the dol to elf converter.


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm pretty n00b at this...

Just wondering actually...when I use the ELF Writer, it doesn't write any files to the SD Card...

I just use the standard command "writeelf F: boot.elf" but for some reason it doesn't output anything...anyone else have this issue?


----------



## lemonadess (Mar 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> FAT_ReadFile(boot.elf) failed with error -1
> ## No elf image at address 90100000
> DOL image detected?
> loading binary file...


Does anyone know how to fix this problem? Please show me the details of fixing this problem. 
Can you post some pics about fixing this.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 15, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> imgod22222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, it was natrium42 who did it, but I'm asking if based off that concept, it's possible to make a SD > SATA so you can plug in a SATA hard drive into the wii's SD port?

Using information of pinouts from these two sites:
http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpa...=pinconhdd_sata
http://pinouts.ru/Memory/sdcard_pinout.shtml

I think it would be possible to do SD > SATA easily by using its slower SPI mode [if the wii allows it], using the SD's 7th pin having two wires leading from it, both having a diode, one facing one way(blocking negative charge), one the other (blocking positive charge), the first to SATA pin 6, the second to SATA Pin 5. While the same diode thing would work for SD pin 2 to SATA pins 2 and 3. With the possibility of having SD pin 1 [assuming its the sensing pin, to detect if there's something plugged in] connect to one of the SATA's grounds. Then power the SATA drive through its molex connectors, getting the molex's 5v from USB, and the molex's 12V from whatever (probably 120v house plug and a step-down transformer to 12v, so you can get a 3 prong plug and use the ground for the SATA's ground cables)

I've never made my own schematic before, but this sounds right to me. Thoughts from anyone experienced? 

I think this demonstrates my ideas:


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2008)

I converted MCbackup.dol to elf, renamed it to boot.elf and copy it to SDcard without any memory address target. (the SD card is full, maybe it need to be more than 90100000).

It load the boot.elf correctly, run the menu of MCbackup but the Wii just freeze with the bluelight always on.
The GC controler doesn't respond, reset doesn't work neither Wiimote off button. I need to hard reboot the Wii.

To bad, I wanted to know if the front SD reader was recognized as SlotA as SDGecko did. (if it did, I think we could have saved GC saves from SlotB to front SD)


----------



## James B. (Mar 15, 2008)

On the topic of the sata hard drive - could it be possible, without a hardrive, to use certain, more "heavily scrubbed" games that take out the waste data instead of replacing it? A lot of scrubbed games are less than 2 GB anyway...


----------



## Fusion (Mar 15, 2008)

yaoluislg @ Mar 15 200788 said:
			
		

> Um try converting it to elf with the the dol to elf converter.



Since you have not gotten around to the dol files yet i will post 'em up for all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we need this done quick stat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




________

Can someone give a go at trying to run either of these 2 DOL Files

Please post results + or -


----------



## Wiilly (Mar 15, 2008)

Logan_ said:
			
		

> Inside the zip archive, you will find several savegame files; you will need to choose the correct one based on your version of Zelda: Twilight Princess. The easiest way to check your version is to compare the text string which is on the inner cycle of the data surface with the ones below.
> 
> * RVL-RZDP-0A-0 JPN - rzdp0.bin
> * RVL-RZDE-0A-0 JPN - rzde0.bin
> ...



What about PAL ?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 15, 2008)

Wiilly said:
			
		

> Logan_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


European versions have the RVL-RZDP-0A-0 JPN serial (at least mine does).


----------



## superrob (Mar 15, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> stingfist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not the part i like the most.

The best part would be that games loaded through HDD would load extremely fast becurse of HDD being faster than DVD´s.
And our lasers dont die too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i dont think we would get a Wii HDD Loader before a long time has gone.

This means dont doom modchips jet becurse a iso loader may be years and years ahead.


----------



## Trolly (Mar 15, 2008)

This is probably why Nintendo haven't just released support for third-party HDD. It would increase the ease of piracy by quite a lot.
Nintendo, hurry up and allow HDDs!!!

This is awesome. So far, I can't see anything that would warrant me spending an hour moving files and stuff just to do this hack though. I'll wait until something useful comes out like a SNES emulator.

And btw, is it possible for Nintendo to block this permanently? If so, what'll be done about it?


----------



## superrob (Mar 15, 2008)

Well i dont think Nintendo havn´t made a USB Mass storage driver becurse of the piracy.

I just think that Nintendo dont think we can fill up 512mb + 2048mb of space.


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn so we need a USB Gecko?  I seen a video of someone loading the Hack from the SlotA (SDcard), then load ROMs off of a DVD...I dont know how much credibility that had, but I have no clue on this GC Homebrew as of yet....


----------



## Gujuunit (Mar 16, 2008)

Just curious I saw this on another forum

WiiYourself! released - Wiimote C++ library
hxxp://www.emuboards.com/invision/index.php?showtopic=28832

It says that it currently only supports windows, but it might be of help not sure.

I also saw this on that same forum. It's the suppose Wii version of SNES. I'm currently in India away from my wii so I can't test this. Hopefully someone else can test it and see if it works. It says that roms will work with DVDs, hopefully someone can test it with DVD-RWs and tell us all if it works.

I can't seem to find a place to upload the file, but you can get it here.

Snes9xGx.wii_0.01b_DOL.rar
Snes9xGx.wii_0.01b_DOL.rar

This is the source code for Snes9xGx.wii 0.01b Changes from Snes9xGx 1.43
- Added Wii DVD detection capability (allows you to browse the DVD to fetch ROMS)
- Changed "goto menu" function to button combo "L+R+X+Y" (to support SNES/GC adapters and/or homebrew controllers)


----------



## dreassica (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1160910/wii_homebrew_channel/

Looks like they managed to install a duplicate mii channel using the exploit now, hope that video is legit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wii Homebrew Channel - More free videos are here

Hmm I could not get it to work onside (other videos there worked fine) but abusing the HTML it is above you.

I too really hope it is legit as it is a major step forward if so.

Also some interesting developments so far in the thread as well.


----------



## wiifriik (Mar 16, 2008)

well, it's a progress, but still, it's useless until someone makes some useful libraries for gfx, sound, wifi, bt, wiimote and so on!

What we actually need is something like an SDK! Else the wii homebrew scene will suck as much as the gamecube homebrew scene!

The other way they could go is just exploring everything like the PSP! the PSP Homebrew scene is great and it's made out of... Nothing! So... We'll see how motivated the developers are! If no one is really interested there won't happen anything!

Let's hope for a psp like homebrew scene, or even better, an Xbox (not 360) homebrew scene!

cya, friik


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2008)

While I agree the examples you give have good homebrew the xbox stuff mainly stems from the official SDK which makes distribution a pain, no problem for some but it does have a nasty habit of limiting the audience. Also although it is not quite as dependent as the xbox the PSP owes more than a passing thankyou to an official SDK http://www.console-exploits.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2201

Also the gamecube toolchains as already mentioned are fairly applicable here which I would argue is almost as good as an SDK.


----------



## wiifriik (Mar 16, 2008)

but still,
theres no homebrew for gamecube which is as cool as some PSP or Xbox Homebrews! And I don't know why, my ideas are:

1. maybe the people are not interested in GameCube, but there's a good toolchain with good libraries for gfx sound etc, that's why there's no good stuff, cause the xbox is just better

2. maybe there's just a good toolchain with good libraries missing, that's why devs don't make such cool apps!

So, to the psp thing, if there was an SDK leaked, why don't they use it? I don't think they're using an official SDK cause you can download psp homebrew everywhere, but not xbox stuff, which is actually build with an official SDK, which is the reason why downloading them built is illegal, but getting the source not!

Fact is, that if there are enough interested people who can make good libraries for the wii (if they doesn't already exist, i really don't know), they can create a great base for a homebrew scene, and i think the people who could do that would be the Twiizers! They made the internal SD Slot usable for homebrew and I think they will build USB HDD/USB Stick support too! They should make an API maybe, it would make everything easier and more attractive!

Another Good Step they should do atm would be a homebrew channel (there's a thread for a homebrew channel i know), where you can launch apps from the SD Slot!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2008)

Xbox: x86 (windows) PC by any other name: 40000000 apps, programming guides/courses, programmers and counting. Also from the gclinux FAQ http://www.gc-linux.org/wiki/FAQ
" What took you so long?
The Xbox (http://www.xbox-linux.org/) had to come first. "


GC closest relative was the mac (and even then it was the creepy second cousin at best) which err yeah.

1) No argument that the GC is slightly under-represented on the homebrew front but there is still an
OS (GCOS/linux)
media player (mplayer port, not as nice as xbmc and I not argue otherwise but mplayer works and works well)
emulators (again not quite as featured as the xbox but the main ones are there (16 bit and older as well as some prototype newer consoles like the 64) and doing well, certainly well beyond playable)
general apps: FTP, general dumping and console management a plenty. Sure no really nice irc, samba and [insert standard of choice] implementations but do not be so quick to discount stuff.

ports: you have me here, some rudimentary quake/doom.... stuff but nothing like the PSP and DS here.

PSP: for one the PSP is far simpler than the wii which makes reverse engineering that much easier. As for why there is a very nice freeware toolchain/SDK as well (the xbox does have one but not much has been made with it because the official was so much better for the longest time and porting is a pain).


I reckon 6 months from now we will be close to the stage the DS was at around the time DLDI was first introduced (fortunately there are few, if any ways to mess the wii up standards wise), hopefully I can do something to bring forth that day.


----------



## wiifriik (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, but since there's no "xbox" now, do you think the wii scene could develop, now when there's no other console with such "abilities" If i see it right the wii is the 1st of the 3 nextgens which has homebrew!

I know you can use XNA for the xbox 360 and there's Linux for the PS3, but I think first, they don't allow stuff like emulators on that xbox live arcade marketplace whatever (i dont know how it's called)...

And to the PS3, they cut down the GPU in Linux!

These are not real homebrew ablities for me, so what do you think, might the wii develop like the xbox in the last generation? I think yes it will, because the wii has great abilities, I mean with USB, SD Card, Bluetooth, WiFi!

Something else, the apps which came out for twilight hack are also just gamecube apps running in wii mode, I don't know why but there are no apps that make use of Wii Hardware! Do you know why? 

My guess is the people don't know how to use wiimote/sd/wifi, but if no one adds support for that it will be the same in 3 years!

OK, it's really a little bit early to talk about that stuff, cause it just "started" and I believe we'll see something useful in a few months!

Another question: what is DLDI, I couldn't really find out, is it an API or what? I read something of drivers!


----------



## superrob (Mar 16, 2008)

DLDI is a dymamik linking interface for nintendo ds homebrew.

It makes all homebrew easier becurse you just patch the rom with a dldi driver for your card.
Then it can read and write to the card whitout the devoleper needs to make a version for each flashcard.


But its not for Wii.


----------



## Neko (Mar 16, 2008)

Just curios but did anybody try running GCOS using this ? (someone without a modchip) Maybe we could softboot Gamecube backups using this.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 16, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Just curios but did anybody try running GCOS using this ? (someone without a modchip) Maybe we could softboot Gamecube backups using this.



I tried but all i got is a black screen with the GCOS logo. Used all the .dol of GCOS i found (converted in .elf with doltool).


----------



## nando (Mar 16, 2008)

so i tried to run tetris but it didn't load. it got to the line "found boot.elf" then it started reading blocks forever - the same line kept running down the screen.


----------



## Neko (Mar 16, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder why it's not working. hm. 

Btw , did anyone already tried out the Datel Freeloader.dol ?
Would be kickass if this worked.


----------



## bnninja (Mar 16, 2008)

nando, did you format you sdcard as fat16?
that might cause the problem you mention


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 17, 2008)

what does anyone think of my SD>SATA proposal on page 7? Think it'd work/be good?


----------



## Warren_303 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lets see it happen. 

Anyone know a good location for Wii homebrew?


----------



## dsbomb (Mar 17, 2008)

You cannot use any existing Gamecube .dol files.  Everything must be recompiled with the new libogc and compiler settings to run properly while in Wii mode.


----------



## Zarox (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone recompile the snes9x gamecube emulator? I don't have USB/SD Gecko's. Just a plain old SD card.


----------



## JinVa (Mar 17, 2008)

It is possible to launch the Freeloader Wii (size: about 2mo) with the Twilight Hack ?

I'm sorry if the question had already been asked.

*Edit:* I had convert the main.dol (from Freeloader Wii) to boot.elf with DolTool3, then I had extract all the files from Freeloader Wii to my SD and put the boot.elf.
But it doesn't work


----------



## nando (Mar 17, 2008)

bnninja said:
			
		

> nando, did you format you sdcard as fat16?
> that might cause the problem you mention




it is formatted to fat16. 

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2008)

Any progress lately?


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 19, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can not use doltool because it does not convert between GameCube/Wii code. It converts GameCube DOL to GameCube ELF.
GCOS and all GameCube' homebrews must be rewritten in Wii mode to work


----------



## phantastic91 (Apr 26, 2008)

this must be reallly REALLY stupid but please help 

for the TP hack it says

"make a directory called "/private/wii/title/RZDx/" on your SD card" 

how you do that?? thank you


ps: omg i just attempted to paste the "/privat........" on the address line and then i clicked enter and for some reason it went on a porno site??? WHAT THE HECKK!?!?!?!?! XD


----------



## kaitou. (Mar 15, 2009)

how ironic, got rid of twilight princess last week to get street fighter 4 have to try borrow it of some1 now lol


----------



## Richy Freeway (Mar 15, 2009)

kaitou. said:
			
		

> how ironic, got rid of twilight princess last week to get street fighter 4 have to try borrow it of some1 now lol


Why have you bumped a year old thread?


----------

